# 11 Year old with hip/elbow dysplasia?



## Techy2011ss

I know it comes down to my own personal decision however my 11 year old GSD has had hip/elbow dysplasia for at least 7 years and is now having a had time standing up and walking. She is constantly loosing her balance in her back end and falling over.

She still has a good appetite and responsive and would like to play but I just wont let her do it.

Her days now consist of getting up in the morning to do her business and then sit on her bed all day until I get home after work to do her business again and then back to her bed.

I do not see that as a best quality of life for her and should I look respecting her now and putting her down solely based on her lack of mobility or am I letting her suffer by prolonging it?

Sorry for the difficult topic but I am really struggling with it.

Thanks!

Geoff


----------



## kiya

Sorry to hear your dog is not well. Unfortunately I have been in your shoes too many times. What does your vet say about your dogs pain? Are you giving pain meds? I had to start my 8yr old male on Rimadyl because my vet feels his arthritis is pretty bad, he doesn't have HD. He's been on meds since January and he acts like a pup again. I will not let my animals suffer. I have had to make this decission for a cat, 2 dogs and currently my horse. I am prolonging this decission with my horse only because he's still eating and acting like himself but he's getting very skinny and he struggles to get up when he's laying down, it will be soon. 
Only you know what is best for your girl. Since she is still getting up on her own, not soiling herself, eating and wanting to play I'd most likely wait. Talk to your vet, hopefully you have a good one.


----------



## Mary&Stella

It is the worst decision one has to make I so agree, I made the same decision in November, my beloved Ralph had a growth removed from her rear, she was 14, the surgery was in May of last year, we nursed her through the recovery and bought shoes for her to wear as she lost the use of her back foot, but nevertheless she gave us 6 more months when she started losing the use of the rear end, but you know she really made the decision for us, one night she just stopped eating, all her favorites nothing would interest her, she was done, old and tiered, we woke up in the morning she didnot want to get up out of bed but went for her last walk in the garden, not much of a walk had a pee and went right back to bed, she was done you could see it in her eyes that she was finished, we had great hugs and licks the vet came and god bkless her she went to sleep, I do beleive that they will find a way to let you know that enough is enough, my thoughts are with you, I get teary just writing this


----------



## Bridget

I am sorry that I won't be of any help, as I have not gone through this yet. However, Heidi, my 9 year old, has HD and I dread the day I will have the same concerns as you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## selzer

It is a hard thing to go through. Think of your pup as being a ninety year old man. He putts around, sleeping most of the day, moving from the bathroom to his resting spot, eating little, and having some pain, but managing. 

I would not put your aging dog through any massive efforts to prolong life, I mean major surgeries, but I would make him as comfortable as possible, manage pain as best you can via your vet and medicine, and if you feel he is still suffering, then give him the last gift and make his departure as painless and free of fear as possible. 

So I guess if he has some trouble getting up and down, and sleeps most of the day, I do not necessarily think that you need to euthanize, but you see this dog, and can gage his level of suffering, and can make the best decision for him.


----------



## Techy2011ss

I said good-bye to my girl this afternoon...she will be more comfortable now!


----------



## selzer

I am sorry, it is hard, but she is no longer suffering. :hugs:


----------



## jakeandrenee

So sorry.....run free!


----------



## Deuce

Very sorry for your loss but it sounds like it was the best thing for her.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I'm sorry. It's never an easy decision.


----------



## juliejujubean

rest in peace sweet girl :halogsd:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so very sorry


----------



## Samantha3544

*Hip dysplasia*

I am having the same issue, my 13 year old germans shepherd/chow mix is to the point where i have to carry her outside to walk. I'v tried given her dog aspirin for about a year it helped. even in the past two weeks shes went from just falling to barely being able to walk at all. Is there anything else i can do or would the best thing be to put her to sleep?

Samantha


----------



## katieliz

welcome to the board samantha and i'm sorry your first posting here is under these circumstances. for anyone to make suggestions on your particular situation, it might be better to start a thread of your own in this section and let people respond there. also there is a great quality of life assessment thread on the forum that you might want to read. please post more about exactly what's going on with your girl to help everyone give the most accurate and useful response.


----------

